
The Foamy Rules for Rabid Tools - gthank
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2009/11/02/the_foamy_rules_for_rabid_tools.html
======
angelbob
While his specific tool examples are excellent, I agree most with his point
that, whatever your tools, you need to love them more than is really healthy
;-)

~~~
adamc
I think the core point is that you need to care. The chance that you will be
good if you don't care is vanishingly small (because you are competing against
people who do care). If you care, you can find tools that will help you.

That said, I've seen people who care less but are still excellent developers.
Talent can compensate to some degree.

------
bhseo
My favourite part of the article:

"Dreamweaver was attempting to be helpful, but the moment it reformatted my
code, I threw a fit. YOU TOUCHED MY CODE."

